# Ultra IWB Holsters Anyone??



## kevinm783 (Aug 9, 2009)

Just added Kimber #3 to the arsenal, an Ultra Crimson Carry II...now I need to find an IWB holster for carry. Suggestions anyone???


----------



## CRANKYPISTOL (Jan 7, 2010)

I dont know but I have been trying to find one. Nobody has them. You are very lucky my friend.


----------



## YFZsandrider (Feb 28, 2009)

I just ordered a Mitch Rosen ARG DL today... I'll let ya know in a couple months.:mrgreen:


----------



## kevinm783 (Aug 9, 2009)

Thanks YZF...I'll look forward to hearing feedback!

CRANKY - thanks for the lucky comment...but every year I get a gift for myself, and this was it this year!!


----------



## jdeere9750 (Nov 28, 2008)

I've got a High Noon Split Decision, carrying a Ultra Carry II. I don't have the CT grips, but I think it will still work for them as well. The Alter Ego is very similar to the Split Decision - but it won't collapse when the gun is drawn, and it has more leather between you and the gun. The Alter Ego may not work with the CT grips, though. I carried my Taurus in a Split Decision, and now I'm carrying the Kimber in one. It has been a good holster for me. Good luck.


----------

